# Coding AFS module



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello, I've some problems coding afs modules on a passat.
What has been done, new headlights, new(used AFS modules), but still not able to code.
I get error 22 when I try to code afs module.

Sunday,02,March,2014,11:39:28:50166
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0
Data version: 20140212


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6E190316 License Plate: 
Mileage: 159040km-98822mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C (3C0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 18 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 55 56 62 69
72

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6E190316 Mileage: 159040km/98822miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-018-BKP.clb
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 CK HW: 03G 906 018 CK
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.5 G 9629 
Revision: --H15--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000078
Shop #: WSC 00795 218 89018
VCID: 70E4303F6360E59E6B7-8025

No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 042 S HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1127 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000602060134
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 234E0F73E2160E06A65-8076

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667150859
Coding: 0029989
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3064F03FA3E0A59E2B7-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 AC HW: 3C0 907 044 AC
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0404 
Revision: 00050005 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 62C04A77BD8C470EED3-8037

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 J HW: 3C0 937 049 J
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1301 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000005422010
Coding: EE8A8F0700041A00000A00000F000000000B5D435C0000
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3064F03FA3E0A59E2B7-8065

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 05311 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 T Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 05311 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 J HW: 3C0 909 605 J
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8 029 2521 
Revision: 09029000 Serial number: 003A2P1ASTZE 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2D5AE94BB4D2C876001-8078

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME0E04615F 

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME0D1C7511 

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HTS64IKQ87T2 

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HTS64IKU04I2 

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 A HW: 3C0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 005 0010 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C9953507C 
Coding: 0001014
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2A50E257853CDF4EE53-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 860 H HW: 3C0 920 860 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: X0014000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 00040 218 70116
VCID: 27561B63962EE226FAD-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-815-071.clb
Part No: 1K0 815 071 P
Component: Zuheizer 031 1312 
Revision: A Serial number: 09010046 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3260FA37ADEC978E5D3-8067

1 Fault Found:
01444 - Under-Voltage Shut-Off (Automatic) 
000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C0621003E6
Coding: 7FFD8C04CA2002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2142057BF80A1C16B49-8074

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K
Component: IMMO 038 0367 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 3260FA37ADEC978E5D3-8067

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 D
Component: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0000245
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3668C62741848BAE71B-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 336EFF3352F69E86565-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 038 0455 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0191020851030E763804941570084F0E703980
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3260FA37ADEC978E5D3-8067

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder No Answer 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Mileage: 159045 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 11:09:25


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0000244
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3776CB23468E72A66AD-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000012
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2142057BF80A1C16B49-8074

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V1.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 HW: 5M0 907 357 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X016 
Revision: H09 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: F1E2B53BE86A6C96E49-80A4

Subsystem 1 - Part No: ID-L fehlt 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l .... 
Coding: 00000255

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000035

6 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Time Indication: 0

02656 - Power Output Stage for Left Headlight (J667); Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Time Indication: 0

02657 - Power Output Stage for Right Headlight (J668); Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Time Indication: 0

01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Time Indication: 0

02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Mileage: 159045 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 11:09:54

02628 - Sensor for Swivel Module Position; Right 
007 - Short to Ground - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100111
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 245
Mileage: 159045 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 11:09:54


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 186 P
Component: Radio BVX 016 0023 
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 336EFF3352F69E86565-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 3C9 959 703 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2505 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: F0E4B03FE360659EEB7-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 HW: 1K0 907 383 
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTR 001 0020 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: EAD0A257C5BC9F4EA53-80BF

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 3C9 959 704 
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2505 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: F1E2B53BE86A6C96E49-80A4

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

Have you put a workshop code (WSC) in your vcds software?


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

bacillus said:


> Have you put a workshop code (WSC) in your vcds software?


Yes, like this:


I have also checked all the wiring from headlights, changed afs slave modules and even headlights.
But still I get this fault "Subsystem 1 - Part No: ID-L fehlt "
Even if I disconnect both headlights, i still get the same fault, left missing but right ok.

So today I bought a new AFS module (the one that is placed behind glove compartment), but this need another short code(since its version C), could you help with this?







Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 8388607
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 346CFC2F57F899BE4FF-8061

Subsystem 1 - Part No: ID-L fehlt 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l .... 
Coding: 00000255

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000035

6 Faults Found:
02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 0
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.49 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1

01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 0
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02656 - Power Output Stage for Left Headlight (J667); Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
 Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 0
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02657 - Power Output Stage for Right Headlight (J668); Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 0
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 0
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02628 - Sensor for Swivel Module Position; Right 
007 - Short to Ground - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100111
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 0
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.49 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

WSC I'm referring to is found under options>user interface.
By default it's 00000. In order to code my gateway in the past when I was getting the "error 22" message I had to change it e.g.12345.

Hopefully Jack will be along soon to give more expert advice.


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

I was in contact with ross tech support, and they say I have to repair fault "02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667)
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON"
But I have already changed these..
Also tested the marked cables you can see on this "proffesional" picture 

http://bildr.no/view/SThudThq


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

Only thing I have not tried yet is the Onboard supply control unit
J519,
mounted behind the
fuse box.
Could this cause these problems, or what would you recommend to test?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I received your PM.

Set your VCDS tester #54321.....work shop code......to 12345 and importer ID 666 before an attempt to recode the module to desired range.


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

[email protected] Parts said:


> I received your PM.
> 
> Set your VCDS tester #54321.....work shop code......to 12345 and importer ID 666 before an attempt to recode the module to desired range.



Thanks! 
Ok, done.. but with the new AFS module I get this:

http://bildr.no/view/OW52ejhj

And when I asked ross tech support they still say I have to repair fault "02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON" 


Do you got the short code for my new afs module 5M0 907 357 C?
European version.


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

Another question, could this fault "02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667)
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON"

Have something to do with Onboard supply control unit
J519, mounted behind the fuse box?

I can't believe all my AFS (J667/668) is broken, I have 2 bought from ebay as new, and 3 used ones I got local.
also measured the wires I can...


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

I have coding for A version, not sure for compatibility, but here it goes: 2301953
Some coding for B 2311169 and C 3493064


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Put the correct parts in the car and use all the correct components wired.


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Put the correct parts in the car and use all the correct components wired.


Which parts is not correct?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Respectfully this is why I stay out of dumb light mods or repairs which are not as per the repair manual.



RTFB and use the specified parts in the correct locations.


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

golfi_vend said:


> I have coding for A version, not sure for compatibility, but here it goes: 2301953
> Some coding for B 2311169 and C 3493064


Thanks, but it seems to be like Ross tech says, can't code anything before I rectify my fault in the afs slave module. The big question is how to find the fault... 
Anyway thanks for all help!


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

According to wiring schematic, the communication lines for both lights is the same, so no fault there. At least i suppose so, have you checked for connectivity from left light to AFS module?

Either you have bad light module, bad wiring or bad AFS(which i doubt).

EDIT: Are you sure that module for left light is the right module for your car?


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Respectfully this is why I stay out of dumb light mods or repairs which are not as per the repair manual.
> 
> 
> 
> RTFB and use the specified parts in the correct locations.


Sorry for not being to familiar with the repair manual, and it's no light mod it's only a repair... Or at least an attempt. I was in contact with local dealer and they said check wiring, if no faults found change headlights including power modules. 
Power modules I got from a dealer in UK to save some money. 
I got 2ea 7L6 941 329 instead of one 7L6 941 330 and one 7L6 941 329 like the car had before. 
But he said it would not matter, and that it would change when coding. 
I'm new to Vag coding, mostly been coding bmw'en so therefor I where hoping to get some help here..... 

So if you could be more specific in what's the problem or where I can find it in the manual, you would be a great guy!


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

golfi_vend said:


> According to wiring schematic, the communication lines for both lights is the same, so no fault there. At least i suppose so, have you checked for connectivity from left light to AFS module?
> 
> Either you have bad light module, bad wiring or bad AFS(which i doubt).
> 
> EDIT: Are you sure that module for left light is the right module for your car?


No I'm not sure, but my seller where very sure when I bought it. 
Will see if I can get hold of another one with correct number tomorrow. 
Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry i didn't quite fully understand your text, English isn't my native tongue.

Anyways 329 is for left and 330 for right


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Part #s can be verified in Etka or VIA the dealer.

Basics first man.....I don't deviate.

The word of the day is GEAR! Do you HEAR?


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Part #s can be verified in Etka or VIA the dealer.
> 
> Basics first man.....I don't deviate.
> 
> The word of the day is GEAR! Do you HEAR?


Hehe ok ok.
But it's via the dealer I have got AFS module 5M0 907 357 C (I would guess this is correct then).
And from etka it says as been pointed out here 7L6 941 329 for left side and 7L6 941 330 for right side, correct?
I found a used 330 version and installed this and 329 on left side, but still I have problems.


Another strange thing...
If I press 55-xenon in vagcom it says:
ID-L fehlt afs-lst - modul L
7L6 941 330 afs- lst - modul R X014

If I then close controller, go back.

And then 55 - xenon again it says:
ID-L fehlt afs-lst - modul L
7L6 941 329 afs- lst - modul R 0004

This is without me changing anything..

Will try to get a new 330 version tomorrow, but would not the 329 leftside work ok without right side connected, or is this module also broken?


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

golfi_vend said:


> Sorry i didn't quite fully understand your text, English isn't my native tongue.
> 
> Anyways 329 is for left and 330 for right


I'm not good at english writing myselfe, so it could easily be my fault as well


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

Left side should work fine with right side disconnected. But i say should, because I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

golfi_vend said:


> Left side should work fine with right side disconnected. But i say should, because I'm not 100% sure.


Ok, now I noticed it says 7L6 941 329 A, and I'm not 100% sure this is compatible with the car, since it should have 7L6 941 329.
Do you know where I can find out for sure?


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep, i saw that now too, that your scan indicated A :banghead:

A is for cars 05.11.07 and newer, it repalces the 2 module system, so it has only 1 module. 

You need the indexles version.

BTW, if using the A, scan would look like this:


> Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357.lbl
> Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
> Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0133
> Revision: 00H04000 Serial number:
> ...


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

golfi_vend said:


> Yep, i saw that now too, that your scan indicated A :banghead:
> 
> A is for cars 05.11.07 and newer, it repalces the 2 module system, so it has only 1 module.
> 
> ...


So if I use my new 5M0 907 357 C togheter with 2ea 329a, that would work as well, or do I need some rewiring for this?


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

The AFS module is correct for both systems. 

What isn't is your index A module, for that module ETKA indicates that also different headlights must be used.


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

golfi_vend said:


> The AFS module is correct for both systems.
> 
> What isn't is your index A module, for that module ETKA indicates that also different headlights must be used.


Ok, thanks for great help and clarifying! Hopefully I will get hold of the right module tomorrow. 

Another thing, what about fault 02628 - Sensor for Swivel Module Position; Right, isn't this inside the headlight? 
I find it strange since the headlight is new or could it be a fault from wrong power module?


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

Swivel is the "thing" that moves the light left to right, it is inside the light and connected to module.


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

golfi_vend said:


> Swivel is the "thing" that moves the light left to right, it is inside the light and connected to module.


So then the right module could also be broken.. Worst case scenario, or just my luck..


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Prepare to verify to qualify.......:heart:

Basics first.


----------



## panasync (Mar 2, 2014)

golfi_vend said:


> Yep, i saw that now too, that your scan indicated A :banghead:
> 
> A is for cars 05.11.07 and newer, it repalces the 2 module system, so it has only 1 module.
> 
> ...


Changed out 7L6 941 329 A with 7L6 941 329, and all coded correct.
So my learning is...never trust a reseller of parts 

Thanks for clarifying for me


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

WIN!


----------

